# C.maxima simialba 'Guido'



## Carmella.carey (Mar 9, 2022)

Cattleya maxima simialba 'Guido' purchased from Ecuagenera at our show last Sunday what do you think? (Lowland form)


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2022)

Very nice. I have something similar called ‘La prebrena’
David


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 9, 2022)

I just looked up your post of 'La Prebrena' vary nice I can't tell from your picture dose it have the purple vanes in the petals? Mine dose.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2022)

It has reddish veins.
David


----------



## JustinR (Mar 10, 2022)

Very nice. Is that a bowringiana coerulea next to it or something else?


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 10, 2022)

Very nice. 

Must be awesome to be able to purchase, in flower, a maxima from ecuagenera. Here In the northeast US it’s a 2 year investment towards a good blooming of one of their maximas. (Well at least for me. ;-) )


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 10, 2022)

It's actually a C. lawernceana it just looks blue in this picture


----------



## Guldal (Mar 10, 2022)

Congrats with your maxima! Very nice flowers!


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 11, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Must be awesome to be able to purchase, in flower, a maxima from ecuagenera. Here In the northeast US it’s a 2 year investment towards a good blooming of one of their maximas. (Well at least for me. ;-) )


We were happy this year they were at the VOS show.


----------

